# New Indoor Carpet Track with A/C in Jacksonville, Fl.



## Florida RC Outlet (Sep 10, 2013)

Say hello to FreeRide RC Park, the newest indoor carpet rc track in Florida and the only one in Northeast Florida. Located in Jacksonville, directly across from Naval Air Station Jacksonville. Come keep your cool with our new air conditioned indoor facility. We are attached to a fully stocked hobby shop (FL RC Outlet). :thumbsup: :wave:

For more info check us out on facebook (FLORIDA RC Outlet)
or call us at (904) 551-3275


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Most Florida on road racer use http://www.rctech.net/forum/florida-racing-54/


----------



## Florida RC Outlet (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool! Thanx for the info. :thumbsup:


----------

